# internet and air cards



## eckoman (May 26, 2009)

hey folks,

i've been browsing the forum here for a few days and am finally joining in as a member. i'll be headed to thailand for the first time this fall and am curious as to what internet options are available to me.

see, i work online and can continue to do so as long as i can connect. potential problem may be that i'll probably be traveling to a couple of remote villages in the NE.

here in the states i have an aircard that pretty much gives me access anywhere i go... what options should i be looking at when i arrive in thailand?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Hi eckoman, welcome to the forum 

A few questions ... how long are you staying for? Have you got accommodation sorted out already (family, guest house, rental property)? Whereabouts in NE Thailand?


----------



## eckoman (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the welcome 

right now my length of stay is undetermined but nothing short-term. i do have accomodations sort of setup. i say "sort of" because i have an open door at a relatives house in a couple villages near Udon Thani. however, i'm not sure i initially want to head there right away - from what i understand the village is pretty remote and i'd like to spend some time in the city before heading out there. no accommodations as of yet for the city.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Hmm what can I say, I know some expats out in the sticks of the NE who've had all sorts of problems with their internet connnections - when they've been able to get one. And that's when they live in the same spot all the time. Including one guy in Udon Thani!

Contracts are usually for minimum terms, so unless you're planning on staying put in one place for at least 6 months, can't see how you can get a standard contract with one of the providers (even if they do serve the village you are going to be living in).

My wife2B got herself some kind of deal via her mobile, that seemed to work more or less. Didn't cost much, but I remember thinking that it would cost if you were online for 100s of hours a month. I'll try to find out some more about it from her. It wasn't a fast connection, no good if you have to download loads of stuff, ok for surfing, emails etc.

Otherwise if you're using guest houses, a few have internet, but not the real cheap ones. What's left? Internet cafes. Very cheap.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Ok to follow up on that, my wife has a DTAC mobile phone - the internet account cost 99 baht for 40 hours on start up, after that it's 99 baht for 20 hours.

It works wherever she can get DTAC reception.

But she confirms, pretty slow - ok for email and general surfing, but useless for anything heavy duty, streaming, etc...


----------



## eckoman (May 26, 2009)

seems that the phone/net plans are pretty affordable with the challenge simply being coverage and speed but good info to help me better plan. thanks for the info and the follow-up. one day perhaps the world wide web will actually be world wide


----------



## steed (Aug 1, 2008)

eckoman said:


> seems that the phone/net plans are pretty affordable with the challenge simply being coverage and speed but good info to help me better plan. thanks for the info and the follow-up. one day perhaps the world wide web will actually be world wide


I use a company called Cyberpoint. This is 400 BHT a month for 744 hrs (31days). Never had a problem with the service but am not sure about national coverage?


----------



## eckoman (May 26, 2009)

oh right on... i'll have to give Cyberpoint a look-see. thanks.


----------

